# Topics > Arts > Music >  Soundmachines from Roland Olbeter, Barcelona, Spain

## Airicist

Roland Olbeter

----------


## Airicist

"pollywogs", soundmachines 2

Published on Apr 28, 2012




> robotic string instruments with FESTO tecnology by Roland Olbeter

----------


## Airicist

Machination by Urbez Capablo
November 3, 2015




> Machination is an improvisational music show programmed in pure data for robots and musician. Its seven scenes are organised around the idea of a questionable perspective of the different stages in the artistic creation process, personified by machines which are becoming musicians. This transformation is led by the robot - human performer relationship, which will evolve inevitably into different types of interaction.
> In Machination, I explore different types of algorithms for music creation and improvisacion. The music is generated automatically and in real time, which means that every show is different.

----------

